# 26 Amazing Future Projects Of Dubai



## MoNSt3r (Mar 28, 2008)

Burj Dubai - World's Tallest Building!

*www.kreeminals.com/images/xmuv4v3tm1qmngjwptr.jpg

Dubai Towers

*www.kreeminals.com/images/8bo75m40nt3rxoy9gry0.jpg

Da Vinci Tower

*www.kreeminals.com/images/u885tdcckj8yhvhyw.jpg

Arch Bridge

*www.kreeminals.com/images/ltqkxj8t592hoo6drmu6.jpg
​
And many more!

Check them out @ *www.sizzledcore.com/2008/03/26/24-amazing-future-projects-of-dubai/

Enjoy!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 29, 2008)

First Of All , the link title shows 24 Project n u have mentioned 26 ...

They Haven't mentioned the *Bubble City* , acc. to me  , that wud be the most amazing piece of civil engineering !

*www.koda.li/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/bubble-city.jpg

Source: *www.koda.li/?p=28


----------



## MoNSt3r (Mar 29, 2008)

I knew about this, but wasn't sure if they had actually started working on this one.

And yeah, the link title says 24 because there were actually 24 projects first in the list. 2 more were added later.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 29, 2008)

I love UNITED ARAB EMIRATES and probably number one amoung gulf council countries. certainly better than SHITTY Sultanate of oman


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 29, 2008)

Just compare that with india   26 governments will change to construct one bridge!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 29, 2008)

I love Dubai. My second home after Chennai.  The infrastructure is one of the best in the world and prolly in some time none of the cities can match their kind of investments and plans in infrastructure.


----------



## MoNSt3r (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, very true.


----------



## chicha (Mar 31, 2008)

all the buildings look very very nice, but did you ppl notice the last one?
the one which looks like RAIN? and has a CLOUD too.


----------



## techx (May 2, 2008)

^^^
that clouds are the taxes u are gonna pay in future if the city grows like that


----------

